# New girl in town



## tkd75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello everyone.  I'm the newbie.  Actually, I've been signed up for a week or so, but I've been lurking :lurk:.  I'm kinda shy.  I did a search on google for ma forums and found you guys, and I'm glad I did.  I've been studying tkd for a while now, and I'm a 2nd Dan.  I absolutely love any martial art, and wish there were more styles in my area of the country so I could learn even more.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 10, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Mimir (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  We all look forward to hearing from you artyon:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello and weldome to MartialTalk ... what part of the country?

Enjoy!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 11, 2008)

We're glad you found us, *TKD75*.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome to MT


----------



## morph4me (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## jkembry (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 11, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 11, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Hello and weldome to MartialTalk ... what part of the country?
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Missouri.  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome Tell us a little bit about yourself.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 11, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Welcome Tell us a little bit about yourself.


 
I started tkd when I was about 8.  I practiced for a few years with Moo Sul Kwan until my instructor, Ms. Lankford, left.  I started because my brother (who is 21 yrs older than me) did and brought me along with his family.  I started again back in 2003 (once again because of my brother) with Kwanjang.  Now, my brother and I are both 2nd Dan.  Work has interfered for the past couple of years with my training.  *sigh* I miss it.


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT! Happy posting!


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT and welcome back to TKD!  Happy posting.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome, here you will find plenty of ideas, and plenty of thoughts about those ideas! Enjoy both :ultracool


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT.....


----------



## jow yeroc (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome, welcome.


----------



## MJS (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 13, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome!:wavey:


----------



## zDom (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Heather!

Martial Talkers:

As she is yet another student of Kwanjang, I have known her and her brother (Semper Fi!) for many years.

As Heather speaks Korean fluently, I and all the other students of Korean martial arts will certainly find her a valuable addition to the community


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Mr. Welton you are too kind!


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy.  What area are you from ?


----------

